# Links to amaing nonsexualized furry artists/comics?



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 16, 2014)

Recently got into a youtube comment argument with some dude who hates furries because we are all apparently into zoophelia and All people who call themselves furries have sexual fetishes on anthro animals,

I'd like a few links to some very good art galleries or comics,

thanks

*amazing nonsexualized furry artists...my z key sucks >.>' Trust me, nobody hates typos more than myself


----------



## KyryK (Apr 16, 2014)

Off the top of my head i can recommend looking up mondeis, tatchit, maquenda and racoonwolf on FA.

You can see some of their work in my favourites gallery along with a few more brilliant artists whose names i can't recall atm. http://www.furaffinity.net/favorites/thekingofthecats/ Hope this is somehow helpful.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you  That helps ^_^


----------



## Sar (Apr 16, 2014)

https://www.furaffinity.net/user/likeshine



WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Recently got into a youtube comment argument with some dude



That's a wonderful use of your time right there. :V


----------



## Taralack (Apr 16, 2014)

Moved to comics subforum.

I imagine Blotch's Across Thin Ice or w/e it was called is quite good. Can't really think of any others that aren't porn though hahaha


----------



## rydwolf (Apr 17, 2014)

DreamKeepers
There's a prelude to the story proper that's free-to-read online. Here is the start.
There's also a review by some Internet reviewer who's dealt with other furry comics before that he hasn't liked and, well... just listen to what they have to say about it: Here.

Lackadaisycats as well.
Not technically a furry comic as the artist has stated that they chose to do the comic with cats simply because they're more expressive, or something along those lines.
But it's got anthropomorphic cats running around in Prohibition-era Chicago so that person from YouTube won't know the difference.

*But yeah, I'd definitely recommend those two.*

There's also Dan and Mab's Furry Adventures.
It's got its roots in Furcadia so it's definitely a furry comic but the art's grown a _lot_ since it first started so it might not be the best to show to someone else as an introduction.
But so far as reading it yourself, go right ahead!

Curtailed.
It's a simple slice-of-life comic but the art's nice and I don't ever see myself taking it out of my bookmarks.

And lastly, Skin Deep.
It's not by any stretch of the definition, 'furry' as many of the characters are mythological creatures but it's totally amazing and if you don't have it in your bookmarks list you should.
Besides, as far as some people are concerned: if a character's got fur, fins or feathers it's a 'furry' comic.
Even if they're a bugbear or frumious bandersnatch.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 24, 2014)

'^_^ hehe, IKR? I just had to set the record straight  I kinda walked into that.

Thanks for the link, though


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh thank you 

I might read some of these myself, lol


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Apr 24, 2014)

rydwolf said:


> There's also a review by some Internet reviewer who's dealt with other furry comics before that he hasn't liked and, well... just listen to what they have to say about it: Here.



Yep, the argument is on the twokinds review '^_^
Twokinds is probably the most sexualized of the webcomics and a bad example, which is why I'm trying to post links to non-sexual art so he doesn't have this generalized idea that the furry fandom as a whole is a fetish


----------



## rydwolf (Apr 27, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Yep, the argument is on the twokinds review '^_^
> Twokinds is probably the most sexualized of the webcomics and a bad example, which is why I'm trying to post links to non-sexual art so he doesn't have this generalized idea that the furry fandom as a whole is a fetish



If the argument was in that particular reviewer's review of TwoKinds, then the review I linked for Dreamkeepers should be perfect.


----------



## Faolan (May 5, 2014)

The one that I've been memorized for a while for now is called Debt Settlement, by a Finish artist named Motch.  First link is to page one of part one, the second page one of part two, for a style comparison, as she got much better as the comic went on.  It's mostly done in a mostly Japaneese style, though that line blurs as she came into her own as an artist.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7964858/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10045021/

This comic is non-sexualized in that it contains no yiff, though when it is actually important to the story line, two characters having sex is tactfully implied, thus the general rating (though the subject matter gets pretty heavy for even older kids).


----------



## The_Lone_Rangerover (May 14, 2014)

Do the recommendations need to be story driven "comic book" type comics or can they be strip based web comics?

If they can be strip based, I'd recommend Kevin and Kell as a largely harmless comic - http://www.kevinandkell.com/


----------



## Lhune (May 14, 2014)

+1 for Lackadaisy. Freakin' epic.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 14, 2014)

Poppy is pretty damn cute and epic :3


----------



## chesse20 (May 20, 2014)

this is some good high end top of the line shit right here
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fauxlacine/


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 13, 2014)

rydwolf said:


> DreamKeepers
> There's a prelude to the story proper that's free-to-read online. Here is the start.
> There's also a review by some Internet reviewer who's dealt with other furry comics before that he hasn't liked and, well... just listen to what they have to say about it: Here.
> 
> ...




To this list, I'd also add some of my regular "furry" reads:

http://www.the-whiteboard.com/
http://twokinds.keenspot.com/
http://freefall.purrsia.com/default.htm
http://sabrina-online.com/thismonth.html
http://www.collectedcurios.com/sequentialart.php
http://www.chickenwingscomics.com/
http://altermeta.net/index.php
http://www.bladebunny.com/
http://crimsonflagcomic.com/ 
http://www.little-tales.com/
http://redspaceblues.com/
http://www.tigerknight.com/ss/

and possibly the best of the best

http://www.codenamehunter.com/


Granted, not are all furry per se, but all include heavily anthro influenced plots and themes.


----------



## Nibsy (Jul 16, 2014)

Faux Pas is pretty cute.


----------



## Human (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm not at all claiming to be "amazing" but I sporadically post pages of a non-sexy furry comic at my gallery and all the other stuff I've done is clean too.


----------



## MarsupialRogue (Aug 23, 2014)

Always loved this artist. High school and college classmate so maybe I'm biased:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6472854/


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Aug 23, 2014)

There are a lot of people who draw furries, but not many who are furry artists
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/alectorfencer/ surprised her name has not come up yet


----------

